# Lure for reds



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

What is yourguys favorite for catching red fish. I have not had any luck with them for awhile:banghead. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Mirro-lures and grubs


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

blind casting---gold spoon

sight casting---gulp shrimp/jerkshad, doa, chug bug if they are feeding pretty aggressive


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

blind casting, 1/4 or 1/8th oz. copper spoon.

sightfishing, any gulp shrimp, jerkbait, or goby.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (7/11/2009)*blind casting---gold spoon
> 
> sight casting---gulp shrimp/jerkshad, doa, chug bug if they are feeding pretty aggressive


i agree almost word for word


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

red/white pop-R just before dark


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Gulp jerk shads are pretty deadly


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mirro Lures for sure!!!!!


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Large zara spook over flats or near grass early morning or late evening. You will get crazy explosions.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't tell you my absolute fav. but gulp jerk shads and mirror lures are 2nd and 3rd....lol Oh and you can't foget a good ol' rattle trap (nope I'm not crazy)


----------



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

> *obigwilliso (7/15/2009)*Large zara spook over flats or near grass early morning or late evening. You will get crazy explosions.




Have to agree with this one. Nothing quite like using a spook on the grass flats.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

I LOVE MY TOPWATER MIRROLURE. THEY SURE MAKE A STRIKE WHEN THEY GO AT IT.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Top water is my favorite but a gold johnson sprite is extremely hard to beat.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

gulp new penny shrimp and a gold spoon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

DOA CAL on 1/8 ounce.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Bomber Topwater


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

Noone likes DOA shrimp? 



I like -- Johnson Sprite gold, DOA Shrimp glow, MirroLure, and then the Berkley Gulp shrimps\


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Snookn42 (9/16/2009)*Noone likes DOA shrimp?
> 
> I like -- Johnson Sprite gold, DOA Shrimp glow, MirroLure, and then the Berkley Gulp shrimps\


Dont have much luck with them for reds...slaughter the trout on em though!


----------



## Boulder (Aug 21, 2009)

So it seems that everyone likes gold spoons. How do you fish them? Steady retrieve, lift and let em flutter back down? Thanks.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You switch it up until you get a bite. Different methods work on different days.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

Hands down number one a large chartrusse and white clouser and deciever minnow when fly fishing

Baitcasting/ blind searchinggold or silver spoon hammered

Under lights casting at new penny and electric chicken with 1/8 red jighead


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Blind: Gulp jerkshad in camo.

Sight fishing: Gulp crab rigged Holstman-style or same jerkshad


----------

